
Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News endpoint for the “Tell HN” posts? - busymom0
If you google &quot;site:news.ycombinator.com tell hn&quot;, you can see that there are a lot of posts which have the &quot;Tell HN&quot; prefix. Is there an actual end point for this similar to the &quot;Ask HN&quot;?<p>I looked at the &quot;lists&quot; at the bottom of the page but it doesn&#x27;t list it.
======
envolt
You can build a simple webpage for yourself using the APIs

Here is the start point -

[https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/showstories.json?print...](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/showstories.json?print=pretty)

More - [https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

This could be a plain html page, which you can bookmark and check daily.

~~~
busymom0
Sorry, I think you misunderstood my question. I am asking whether there is a
particular page which already exists which shows all the "Tell HN:" posts.
Similar to how
[http://news.ycombinator.com/ask](http://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

shows the posts for "Ask HN:" and
[http://news.ycombinator.com/show](http://news.ycombinator.com/show) shows the
posts for "Show HN:".

So is there something like
[http://news.ycombinator.com/tell](http://news.ycombinator.com/tell)

?

~~~
mtmail
It was never a category. In the last 12 months there were 125 such posts, so 1
every 3 days. Some 'merry christmas' and 'this site is down'. In the last
month it was 7 (that already includes this current post).

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22tell%20hn%22&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22tell%20hn%22&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastYear&type=story)

------
mtmail
Another is "Launch HN" which only YC companies seems to use. Maybe there's
post launch marketing checklist with an item to post on HN.

